# Ears up by 10 weeks and standing straight up?



## Cash123 (Sep 22, 2013)

I'm beginning to question my pups pb gsd because his ears are fully erect and he's 13 weeks old. When we got him he was 8 weeks old and had only one ear standing then the next minute the other would stand but one night his ears stood and never turned back, but his ears aren't goofy looking like the other puppies i have seen they look as if hes a mini shepherd. please give me feed back and if you know of any gsd puppies with ears up this early please provide pictures if possible.


----------



## Chantald (Jul 23, 2013)

My pup had ears up when we brought him home at 9 weeks old!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

This is the first time I've seen someone questioning if their pup is PB because their ears are UP, lol! He's a handsome boy! I don't have pics offhand, but my guy's ears were up at ten weeks and stayed up, and he didn't go through the giant-ear stage either. 

Bear in mind, they may flop down again when he starts teething (if he hasn't already), but they'll come back up.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Looks pure to me. Quite a few have ears up by 8 weeks or so! Ditto on the teething but if they are up now, I believe they should go back up if they drop during teething.


----------



## Cash123 (Sep 22, 2013)

Well we got him without papers so i didn't know if some husky or something similar might have slipped in. just haven't seen any with smaller erect ears.


----------



## jlhorowitz36 (Sep 2, 2013)

This is my pups ears at what I am guessing was around 8 weeks. It was the breeders pic so I'm not sure exactly. They told me her ears went up really early but can't remember the exact age they mentioned. When we picked her up all the other pups ears were still floppy. 















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Pyrate's ears were up at 12 weeks and never went back down. Most of his litter were up by 14 weeks at the least. They had really tall ears too with a lot of cartilage. Raina's ears were up at 12 weeks as well but she was in Germany so I only have one picture from that time. 

This was Pyrate at 14 weeks


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

The pic of Raina didn't post last time - this is her at 12 weeks


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Both of my girls ears were completely up by 12 weeks, and never went down at all when they were teething. Russell, on the other hand, went through all kind of ear shenanigans until he was over 6 months old (but they are now standing at 7 months).


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

many of my pups have ears up at 4 and 5 weeks of age and they stay up.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Delgado's ears were up when he came home at 9 weeks and they never went down, it all depends on the puppy.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

My guy at 12 weeks. Ears up and never did do the ear dance


----------

